# Living Conductors 'Survivor' Final



## Chi_townPhilly

All of our nominees have advanced, and it is now time for the "Conductor Survivor Game, Living Conductors Edition" final to begin!

As mentioned before, in this case, we will not be having a static poll. Instead, we will begin with our 20 conductor "merge-thread," with each exalted conductor having +12 points. This will be different from the other 'Survivor' threads, though, as each vote will consist of *two* (2) minuses and _one_ (1) plus, with the caster's option of assigning both minuses to one conductor, one each to two conductors. This will continue until there is only one conductor remaining! Another important note- unlike previous threads, there will be NO REPLACEMENTS for eliminated conductors.

As always, members of TalkClassical (and _only_ members of TalkClassical) may vote up to once per day. Voters should take special care not to make any tallying errors- but if such errors are discovered, we'll all try to do our best to correct them, resorting to the 'edit post' function, if needed.

One final reminder- you MUST use BOTH your minuses when voting. This is an essential mechanic for insuring that the list becomes increasingly smaller. Failure to use both your minuses and edit your vote in time will be grounds for nullifying your entire vote that day.

I have placed our 20 conductors in random order (giving me the opportunity to use my polyhedra for the first time in years!). Please maintain that order when casting your votes. That list follows-

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12
Eliahu Inbal- 12
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 12
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 12
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 12
James Levine- 12
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 12

We may now begin!...


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12
Eliahu Inbal- 12
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 12
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 12
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 12
James Levine- 12
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 10 (-2)

It's difficult to choose just one Concertgebouw director to exalt...


----------



## Air

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12
Eliahu Inbal- 11
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 11 (-1)
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 12
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11 (-1)
James Levine- 12
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 11 (+1)

By the way, Chi, I love the thread name.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12
Eliahu Inbal- 12* (corrects prior entry- no-one's assigned a minus to Inbal yet)
Riccardo Chailly- 12 (-1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 11 
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 12
Valery Gergiev- 11 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11 
James Levine- 13 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 11


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 12
Eliahu Inbal- 12
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 11
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 12
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 13
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 9 (-2)


----------



## jhar26

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 11 (-1)
Eliahu Inbal- 12
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 11
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 12
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 8 (-1)


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 11 
Eliahu Inbal- 11 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 11
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 12
Valery Gergiev- 12 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14 
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 7 (-1)


----------



## Conor71

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10 (-1)
Eliahu Inbal- 11
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10 (-1)
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 12
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 13 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14 
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 7


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 11
Riccardo Chailly- 12 (-1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10 
Mariss Jansons- 11 (-1)
Daniel Barenboim- 13 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 12 
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 13
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11 
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 7


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 11
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10 
Mariss Jansons- 11 
Daniel Barenboim- 12 (-1) 
Valery Gergiev- 13 (+1) 
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 13
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11 
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 6 (-1)


----------



## Air

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 11
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1) No support for the great Concertgebouw conductors? Come on!
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 (-1) Personally, I want him relegated after Boulez.
Mariss Jansons- 11 
Daniel Barenboim- 12
Valery Gergiev- 13
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12 (-1) He doesn't deserve to be over all the rest.
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11 
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 6


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 11
Riccardo Chailly- 12 (-1) 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 
Mariss Jansons- 11 
Daniel Barenboim- 13 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 12 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12 (He doesn't deserve to be over all the rest)- I agree with this...
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11 
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 6


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 11
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1) Hey, I'm always going for RCO people...
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 13 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 12 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 4 (-2) ... get him out of here...


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 11
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10 (+1)
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 13 
Valery Gergiev- 12 
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 2 (-2: I don't hate him, just like the others more overall)


----------



## World Violist

ecg_fa said:


> Pierre Boulez- 2 (-2: I don't hate him, just like the others more overall)


I don't outright hate him either. I feel that the other conductors are largely more versatile and can do more things with more different composers... or something like that.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Note: *World*'s total is correct... he merely carried over the "(+1)" for Barenboim erroneously--


----------



## World Violist

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Note: *World*'s total is correct... he merely carried over the "(+1)" for Barenboim erroneously--


...

And the "(-1)" for Gergiev...

I can't believe I did that... at least be thankful that ecg fa didn't carry over my totals as they were...


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 11 (-1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13 (+1)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 10 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 13 
Valery Gergiev- 12 
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 2


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 11
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 10 
Riccardo Chailly- 14 [+1]
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 13
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12
Pierre Boulez- 0[-2] (Looks like I'm taking Boulez out. ^_^;; )


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Edmond-Dantes said:


> Looks like I'm taking Boulez out.


Yes- Boulez is the first casualty of this thread.
Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 11
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 9 (-1) Congratulations for making it to the finals, Maestro Inbal- but now... 
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (-1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 11
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 9
Riccardo Chailly- 14 (+1)... is Chailly ever going to get beyond 13-14???
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10 (-2)
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 12


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 11
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 8 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14
Valery Gergiev- 13 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10 
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 11 (-1)


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 11
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 6 (-2)
Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14
Valery Gergiev- 13
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10 
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 11


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 11
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 6 
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (-1) 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14
Valery Gergiev- 12 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10 
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 15 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 11*


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 11
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 6
Riccardo Chailly- 14 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8 (-2)
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 15
Seiji Ozawa- 11


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 10 (-1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 9 (-1)
Eliahu Inbal- 6
Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 9 (+1)
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 15
Seiji Ozawa- 11


----------



## jhar26

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 10 (-1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 13
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 8 (-1)
Eliahu Inbal- 6
Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 9 
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 16 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 10 (-1)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 10 
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12 (-1)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 8 
Eliahu Inbal- 5 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 9 
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 17 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 10


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 10
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 10 (-2)*
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 8
Eliahu Inbal- 5
Riccardo Chailly- 15 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 14
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 9**
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 17
Seiji Ozawa- 10

*I know I pushed for him back in the "Living non-Euro" thread, but hey, I don't think he should ever stand a chance against this crew. I mean, come one.

**As some might have noticed, I'm laying off Zubin now, mostly because his Brahms is excellent. Were this a Mahler thread, though, I would be continuing to subtract from him... but it isn't, so I'm not.


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 9 (-1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 10
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 8
Eliahu Inbal- 4 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 15
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 15 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 9
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 17
Seiji Ozawa- 10


----------



## bdelykleon

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 10 (+1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9 (-1)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 8
Eliahu Inbal- 4 
Riccardo Chailly- 15
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 15 
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8 (-1)
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 17
Seiji Ozawa- 10


----------



## Atabey

Davis-12
Muti-10
Thomas-9
Seguin-8
Inbal-4
Chailly-13 (-2)
Sawallisch-10
Jansons-12 (+1)
Barenboim-15
Gergiev-12
Mackerras-12
Abbado-12
Jarvi-12
Haitink-13
Blomstedt-12
Mehta-8
Slatkin-11
Levine-17
Ozawa-10


----------



## ecg_fa

Davis-12
Muti-10
Thomas-9
Seguin-9 (+1)
Inbal-2 (-2)
Chailly-13 
Sawallisch-10
Jansons-12 
Barenboim-15
Gergiev-12
Mackerras-12
Abbado-12
Jarvi-12
Haitink-13
Blomstedt-12
Mehta-8
Slatkin-11
Levine-17
Ozawa-10


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 10
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 9
Eliahu Inbal- 0 (-2) 
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15 
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 13
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 17 (+1)*
Seiji Ozawa- 10

*Because I was watching his Ring Cycle earlier and it's amazing..


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 11 (-1)
Riccardo Muti- 10
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 9
Riccardo Chailly- 12 (-1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15 
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 14 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 17 
Seiji Ozawa- 10
@ *a*... I like that Ring DVD set, too...


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 11
Riccardo Muti- 10
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 9
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 10 (-2)
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 14
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 18 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 10


----------



## jhar26

Colin Davis- 11
Riccardo Muti- 10
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 8 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 10 
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 14
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 7 (-1)
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 19 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 10


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 11
Riccardo Muti- 10
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 6 (-2)
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 10 
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 14
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 7
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 19
Seiji Ozawa- 10


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 10 (-1)
Riccardo Muti- 10
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 6 
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16 
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 10 
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 15 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 7
Leonard Slatkin- 10 (-1)
James Levine- 19
Seiji Ozawa- 10


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 10
Riccardo Muti- 10
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 6
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 8 (-2)
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 7
Leonard Slatkin- 10
James Levine- 20 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 10


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 10
Riccardo Muti- 8 (-2)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 6
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 8
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8 (+1)
Leonard Slatkin- 10
James Levine- 20
Seiji Ozawa- 10


----------



## wolf

Wonder if Blomstedt had qualified if you had counted him as a european - as he of course is and always has been...


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 10
Riccardo Muti- 8 
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7 (+1)
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 8
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8 
Leonard Slatkin- 10
James Levine- 20
Seiji Ozawa- 8 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

@ *wolf*: The criteria was 'European-born' and 'non-European-born,' so Blomstedt was nominated (and advanced) as a 'non-European-born' conductor. Actually, *Rondo* had every intention of nominating him under the 'European' banner... but then it was discovered that he was born in Massachusetts, USA. I suspect he would have advanced, regardless.

Colin Davis- 9 (-1)
Riccardo Muti- 8 
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 17 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 8
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8 
Leonard Slatkin- 9 (-1)
James Levine- 20
Seiji Ozawa- 8


----------



## confuoco

Colin Davis- 9 
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16 (-1) 
Valery Gergiev- 13 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 8
Neeme Järvi- 11 (-1)
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9 
James Levine- 20
Seiji Ozawa- 8


----------



## wolf

Chi_town/Philly said:


> @ *wolf*: The criteria was 'European-born' and 'non-European-born,' so Blomstedt was nominated (and advanced) as a 'non-European-born' conductor. Actually, *Rondo* had every intention of nominating him under the 'European' banner... but then it was discovered that he was born in Massachusetts, USA. I suspect he would have advanced, regardless...


Yes perhaps. I just thought it was a bit funny. He is a constant member of the Musical Academy in Sweden, only swedish citizens can be that. His parents - both swedish - happened to be in US at the time, but returned to Sweden when Herbert wasn't even 2 years old. He grew up in Sweden, went to school there, studied there, at the Royal Coll of Music and in Uppsala University (although he later studied at the Juillard also), and worked mostly in Sweden and later in Norway, Denmark and Germany.

I think it was during the 80s he was actually working in US though.


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 9 
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16
Valery Gergiev- 13
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 6 (-2)
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9 
James Levine- 21 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 8


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 9 
Riccardo Muti- 6 (-2)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16
Valery Gergiev- 13
Charles Mackerras- 13 (+1)
Claudio Abbado- 6
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9 
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 8


----------



## confuoco

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 6
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15 (-1)
Valery Gergiev- 14 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 13 
Claudio Abbado- 6
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 20 (-1)
Seiji Ozawa- 8


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

seems a good time for a summation:
20th place: Pierre Boulez (first one eliminated)
19th place: Eliahu Inbal (second one eliminated)

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 6
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15 
Valery Gergiev- 12 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 14 (+1) 
Claudio Abbado- 6
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 20
Seiji Ozawa- 8

and a thank you to *andruini* for reminding me about Maestro Mackerras, who was my first nominee back in the 'non-Euro' thread- and a conductor who I also believe deserves some separation from the pack.


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 6
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15 
Valery Gergiev- 14 
Charles Mackerras- 13 
Claudio Abbado- 7 (+1)
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 20 
Seiji Ozawa- 6 (-2)


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 6
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15 
Valery Gergiev- 14 
Charles Mackerras- 13 
Claudio Abbado- 5 (-2)*
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 6 

*I'm sorry to Abbado fans for being mean to him, I just can't think of anyone else to detract from...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Reminder to *ecg fa*, *World*, and whoever posts next...
Valery Gergiev stands at +12, not +14... Also, Mackerras is at +14, not +13.

I think what happened was that *ecg fa* posted at almost exactly the same as me, 
and then his entries were used in carryover by *World*.


----------



## confuoco

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 6
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15
Valery Gergiev- 13 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 14
Claudio Abbado- 5 
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 19 (-2) 
Seiji Ozawa- 6


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 6
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15
Valery Gergiev- 13
Charles Mackerras- 14
Claudio Abbado- 3 (-2)
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 20 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 6


----------



## jhar26

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 6
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 6 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 15
Valery Gergiev- 13
Charles Mackerras- 14
Claudio Abbado- 3 
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21 (+1)
Seiji Ozawa- 5 (-1)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 6
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 6 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 12 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 14
Claudio Abbado- 2 (-1) (join- in the chant!) 
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 5


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 4 (-2)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 6 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 15 (+1)
Claudio Abbado- 2
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 15
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 5


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 4 
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8 (-1)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 5 (-1) 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 16
Valery Gergiev- 12
Charles Mackerras- 15 
Claudio Abbado- 2
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 5


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 4 
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8 
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 5 
Riccardo Chailly- 11 (-1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12 
Daniel Barenboim- 17 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 11 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 15 
Claudio Abbado- 2
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 5


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 4
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 5
Riccardo Chailly- 12 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 15
Claudio Abbado- 0 (-2) - Eliminated
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 8
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 5


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti- 4
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 4 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 15
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 9 (+1)*
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 4 (-1)

*Because I was just listening to his Brahms 3 in the car and omg


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 9
Riccardo Muti-5 (+1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 4 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 12
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 15
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 9 
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 2 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 8 (-1)
Riccardo Muti-5
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 4 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 11 (+1)
Mariss Jansons- 11 (-1)
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 15
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 9
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 2


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 8
Riccardo Muti-5
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 2 (-2)
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 11
Mariss Jansons- 11 
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 15
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10 (+1)
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
Seiji Ozawa- 2


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 8
Riccardo Muti-6 (+1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 2 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 11
Mariss Jansons- 11 
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 15
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10 
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21
[Seiji Ozawa- 0 (-2-- eliminated)]


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 8
Riccardo Muti-6
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
[Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 0 (-2) Eliminated]
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 11
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 15
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21


----------



## bdelykleon

Colin Davis- 8
Riccardo Muti-7 (+1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10 (-1)
Mariss Jansons- 10 (-1)
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 15
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 8
Riccardo Muti- 8 (+1) 
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
Riccardo Chailly- 12 (-1) 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10 
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 15
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 8 (-1)
James Levine- 21


----------



## andruini

Colin Davis- 8
Riccardo Muti- 8*
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 8
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8 (-2)
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 16 (+1)
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 8
James Levine- 21

*Must be the only one who doesn't really like this guy.. I was just really unimpressed with his Brahms, tbh.. Oh well, I'll lay off him..


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

andruini said:


> Riccardo Muti- 8*...*Must be the only one who doesn't really like this guy.. I was just really unimpressed with his Brahms...


I was surprised that Abbado got sent to to the showers so quickly, and Muti remains. (_Not that there's anything WRONG with that!_) Speaking of which, here's another summary of the dismissed:

20th Pl.: Boulez
19th Pl.: Inbal
18th Pl.: Abbado
17th Pl.: Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## bdelykleon

I'm a big fan of Muti (more of Abbado though), but Muti has to be listened in his favorite repertoire: operas of Mozart and Verdi, the way he can make a huge orchestra sound delicate with Mozart is a clear proof of his talent. He is much in the tradition of the Italian school: precision, clearness, balance of sound, Toscanini, Giulini, Michelangeli, Pollini.


----------



## andruini

bdelykleon said:


> I'm a big fan of Muti (more of Abbado though), but Muti has to be listened in his favorite repertoire: operas of Mozart and Verdi, the way he can make a huge orchestra sound delicate with Mozart is a clear proof of his talent. He is much in the tradition of the Italian school: precision, clearness, balance of sound, Toscanini, Giulini, Michelangeli, Pollini.


Well, I haven't heard any of his Opera recordings, which is dumb because I know he's known as an excellent opera conductor.. I'll be looking for one or two of those..


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 7 (-1)
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 7 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 (+1) 
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 17
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 16 
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 8
James Levine- 21


----------



## BuddhaBandit

It's been a long time... I almost forgot how much fun this thread/game is.

Colin Davis- 6 (-1)
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 16 (-1)
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 16 
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9 (+1)
James Levine- 21


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 6 
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 5 (-2)
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 16
Valery Gergiev- 11
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22 (+1)


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 6 
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 5 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 14 (-2)
Valery Gergiev- 12 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 5 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 15 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 11 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11 (-1)
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22

If Barenboim's going down, he's going down _with_ Gergiev


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 5 
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 13 (-2)
Valery Gergiev- 12 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11 
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22[/COLOR]

If Barenboim's going down, he's going down _with_ Gergiev-- ok


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 5
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 13
Valery Gergiev- 10 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 5
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 11 (-2)
Valery Gergiev- 10
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22

I'm launching a full frontal assault on Barenboim. Great pianist, mediocre conductor.
But I think Mr. Blomstedt could use a little more love!


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 7 (+1)
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 5
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 11
Valery Gergiev- 8 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22


----------



## iceskate

Colin Davis- 12
Riccardo Muti- 12
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 12
Yannick Nézet-Séguin- 10
Eliahu Inbal- 11
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10 (+1)
Mariss Jansons- 11
Daniel Barenboim- 13 
Valery Gergiev- 12 
Charles Mackerras- 12
Claudio Abbado- 12
Neeme Järvi- 12
Bernard Haitink- 12
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 11
James Levine- 14
Seiji Ozawa- 13(+1) Needless to say, I like him.
Pierre Boulez- 2


----------



## iceskate

Seiji Ozawa has not been in the list already, sorry for confusing....


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

In spite of the fact that I consider *iceskate*'s heart to be in a good place, based on his support for Sawallisch, I'm afraid we have to consider his vote voided, as it appears to be based on an imperfect understanding of the thread rules. Here, one is permitted one "+" vote & two "-" votes (all of which must be used), applied to the list total immediately prior. This will eventually lead to a 'last-man-standing" outcome.

@ *iceskate*: you're still welcome to cast a valid vote today, or any other day.
All posters are entitled to one valid vote per day.

Colin Davis- 7 
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 5
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 12 (+1) I know he's a goner- I just want to slow his descent.
Valery Gergiev- 6 (-2) 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22


----------



## World Violist

> Daniel Barenboim- (+1) I know he's a goner- I just want to slow his descent.
> Valery Gergiev- (-2)


Based on this vote, I'd say Gergiev is the more imminent "goner"... but yes, apparently Barenboim is a goner based on the recent full-frontal attack against him.

That's seeming to be a bit of a problem in this thread, is that if any person consistently puts "-2"s on a given conductor, he's just gone. There isn't a way to save him, because nobody can counteract that vote, unlike previous threads. Granted, this does make things go faster. But still, it makes voting in Barenboim's favor totally useless, pretty much, unless you care about placement in the losing department...


----------



## bdelykleon

Colin Davis- 7 
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4(-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8 (-1)
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 12 
Valery Gergiev- 7 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 7 
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 (+1)
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 10 (-2)
Valery Gergiev- 7
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 7 
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 11 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 5 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 22


----------



## bdelykleon

Colin Davis- 7
Riccardo Muti- 9 (+1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 9 (-1)
Daniel Barenboim- 11
Valery Gergiev- 5
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 8 (-1)
James Levine- 22


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 6 (-1)
Riccardo Muti- 9
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 9
Daniel Barenboim- 10 (-1)
Valery Gergiev- 5
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9 (+1)
James Levine- 22

This is starting to become addictive.


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 9
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 9
Daniel Barenboim- 10
Valery Gergiev- 3 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 23 (+1)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

See posts 89/90... Sawallisch's correct current total should be 9 (nine), not 7 (seven).


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8 (-1)
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 (corrected)
Mariss Jansons- 10 (+1)
Daniel Barenboim- 9 (-1)
Valery Gergiev- 3
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 23


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 10 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 3
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 10 (-2)
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 23


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 8 (-2) 
Valery Gergiev- 4 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 10 
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 23


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 12 (-1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 7 (-1) 
Valery Gergiev- 4
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 10
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 23


----------



## PostMinimalist

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 7 
Valery Gergiev- 4
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11 
Zubin Mehta- 11 (+1)
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21 (-2)


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 4
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 5 (-2) 
Valery Gergiev- 5 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 11
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11 
Zubin Mehta- 11 
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21


----------



## bdelykleon

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 3 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 5 
Valery Gergiev- 6 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10 (-1)
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11 
Zubin Mehta- 11 
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21


----------



## World Violist

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 1 (-2)
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 5
Valery Gergiev- 6
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 11
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Michael Tilson-Thomas- 1 
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 6 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 4 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 11
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21

Can a CHAILLY aficionado let me know what was behind his migration from the Concertgebouw to the Gewandhaus?


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 6
Riccardo Muti- 8
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10 (+1)
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 5 (-1)
Valery Gergiev- 4
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 11
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21

Mr. Tilson-Thomas received my other (-1) and has been ELIMINATED


----------



## World Violist

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Can a CHAILLY aficionado let me know what was behind his migration from the Concertgebouw to the Gewandhaus?


I think it was some messy contractual thing with the Concertgebouw that got kinda picky and nasty so he just left it.

Colin Davis- 7 (+1)
Riccardo Muti- 8
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 5
Valery Gergiev- 2 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 11
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 5 (-2)
Riccardo Muti- 8
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 6 (+1)
Valery Gergiev- 2 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 11
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 5
Riccardo Muti- 8
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 6 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12 (+1)
Leonard Slatkin- 9
James Levine- 21

Mehta gets automatic props for his support of the Israel Philharmonic.

And... Gergiev received my -2 vote and has thus been ELIMINATED


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

The update:
20. Boulez
19. Inbal
18. Abbado
17. Nézet-Séguin
16. Tilson-Thomas
15. Gergiev

Colin Davis- 5
Riccardo Muti- 8
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 7 (+1) 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12 
Leonard Slatkin- 7 (-2)
James Levine- 21

I've said before that Mehta should get more respect. Here's one thought on the matter- Mehta may not be ideally suited for the rigors of a Music Director position... and people have held that perception against him. Alternatively, Carlos Kleiber was emphatically not ideally suited to the rigors of Music Director... and virtually nobody held that against _him_.

You DO know that Mehta & Barenboim have strong mutual respect for one another... right?!


----------



## World Violist

Chi_town/Philly said:


> You DO know that Mehta & Barenboim have strong mutual respect for one another... right?!


Yes, I for one absolutely did. They're quite good friends, actually. (haha... the "Israeli Mafia" of Itzhak Perlman, Pinchas Zukerman, Jacqueline du Pre, Zubin Mehta and Daniel Barenboim)

Colin Davis- 3 (-2)
Riccardo Muti- 8
Riccardo Chailly- 14 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 7 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12 
Leonard Slatkin- 7
James Levine- 21


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 3 
Riccardo Muti- 7 (-1) don't dislike him, really- but minuses gotta go somewhere
Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 7 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 10
Bernard Haitink- 17 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12 
Leonard Slatkin- 6 (-1)
James Levine- 21


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 3 
Riccardo Muti- 7 
Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10
Daniel Barenboim- 8 (+1) 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 8 (-2) for (in the words of a guy on another board) mailing it in for years, now! 
Bernard Haitink- 17 
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12 
Leonard Slatkin- 6 
James Levine- 21


----------



## bdelykleon

Colin Davis- 4 (+1)
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons-8 (-2)
Daniel Barenboim- 8
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 8
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 6
James Levine- 21


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

n.b.: *bdelykleon*'s total is correct: that poster merely should have entered a (-2) rather than a (-1) next to Jansons. CTP


----------



## bdelykleon

Edited, thanks Chi/Phi


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 4
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons-9 (+1)
Daniel Barenboim- 8
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 8
Bernard Haitink- 16 (-1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 6
James Levine- 20 (-1)


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 5 (+1)
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons-9 
Daniel Barenboim- 6 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 8
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 6
James Levine- 20


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 5
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons-9 
Daniel Barenboim- 7 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7 (-1)
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 5 (-1)
James Levine- 20


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 4 (-1)
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (-1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10 (+1)
Daniel Barenboim- 7
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 20

I would also like to invite the whole forum to participate in this- there are some notable members who haven't yet discovered the joy of the Survivor Finale *cough* Bach-Mirror Image-Tappy *cough*


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 3 (-1) 
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12 (-1) 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 8 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 20


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 3 
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 10 (-2) 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 9 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 20


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Colin Davis- 1 (-2) 
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 10 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 9
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 20


----------



## ecg_fa

Colin Davis- 2 (+1) 
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 10 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 7 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12 
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 20


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Colin Davis- 0 (-2) _dismissed_
Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 10 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Mariss Jansons- 10 
Daniel Barenboim- 8 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12 
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 20

corrected standings: 
20. Boulez
19. Inbal
18. Abbado
17. Ozawa
16. Nézet-Séguin
15. Tilson-Thomas
14. Gergiev
13. C. Davis


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 10 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 (-1)
Mariss Jansons- 8 (-1) 
Daniel Barenboim- 8 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 13 (+1) 
Zubin Mehta- 12 
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 20

_Generally_ good conductors are few and far between (some of whom [4 of the above IMHO] have proven to be pretty resilient in this game). Would we see different results if say, as opposed to the conductor alone, "Chailly/Shostakovich" or "Barenboim/Beethoven" were listed? Just a thought...


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 10 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8 (-1)
Mariss Jansons- 7
Daniel Barenboim- 8 
Charles Mackerras- 16 (+1)
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 14
Zubin Mehta- 12 
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 20 (-1)

I like this game. This is my time playing as I finally got around to reading the rules. Now, I'm going to be an ongoing participant.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1) *Rondo*'s back!! W00t!!
And there has to be a story behind your newly-listed domecile!

2) Thanks for checking in here, *Mirror Image*. Your vote is valid- but your (+1) to Mackerras boosts him to 17, and your (-1) to Levine drops him to 19. So our current total is:

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 10 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8
Mariss Jansons- 7
Daniel Barenboim- 8 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12 
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 19


----------



## Mirror Image

Chi_town/Philly said:


> 1) *Rondo*'s back!! W00t!!
> And there has to be a story behind your newly-listed domecile!
> 
> 2) Thanks for checking in here, *Mirror Image*. Your vote is valid- but your (+1) to Mackerras boosts him to 17, and your (-1) to Levine drops him to 19. So our current total is:
> 
> Riccardo Muti- 7
> Riccardo Chailly- 10
> Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8
> Mariss Jansons- 7
> Daniel Barenboim- 8
> Charles Mackerras- 17
> Neeme Järvi- 7
> Bernard Haitink- 16
> Herbert Blomstedt- 13
> Zubin Mehta- 12
> Leonard Slatkin- 5
> James Levine- 19


How many times does a person get to vote? Just once?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

From post one of this thread:


Chi_town/Philly said:


> As always, members of TalkClassical (and _only_ members of TalkClassical) may vote up to *once per day.* (Emphasis mine.)


And to that end, my vote for today is...

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 10
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8
Mariss Jansons- 8 (-1)*
Daniel Barenboim- 8 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 6 (-1)
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 5
James Levine- 19

*More subtraction errors were discovered with _Jansons_. In my last vote, Jansons stood at (10). Then, *Rondo* gave (-1) to Jansons, and reported it as (8). [It should have been 9.] Then, *Mirror Image* gave Jansons' total as (7), without assigning any (-) to him. Jansons should have remained at 9. Now, with one of my (-)s assigned to Jansons, current total of 8 is correct.


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 10
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8 
Mariss Jansons- 7 (-1)
Daniel Barenboim- 8 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 (+1) 
Bernard Haitink- 16
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 4 (-1)
James Levine- 19


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Muti- 6 (-1)
Riccardo Chailly- 10
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8 
Mariss Jansons- 7 
Daniel Barenboim- 8 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 17 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 3 (-1)
James Levine- 19


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Muti- 5
Riccardo Chailly- 10 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8 
Mariss Jansons- 7 
Daniel Barenboim- 8 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 2
James Levine- 19 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

O.K... Chailly's at 11, Haitink is still at 17, Slatkin remains at 3, Muti's total is 6, and Levine has dipped to 17. 
Therefore, correct totals should be:

Riccardo Muti- 6
Riccardo Chailly- 11
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8 
Mariss Jansons- 7 
Daniel Barenboim- 8 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 3
James Levine- 17

Maybe it's not too late to edit...


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Muti- 6
Riccardo Chailly- 11
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7 (-1) 
Mariss Jansons- 7 
Daniel Barenboim- 8 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 2 (-1)
James Levine- 17


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Riccardo Muti- 7 (+1)
Riccardo Chailly- 11
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 7 
Daniel Barenboim- 6 (-2) 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 2
James Levine- 17


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Muti- 7 
Riccardo Chailly- 11
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 7 
Daniel Barenboim- 4 (-2) 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 3 (+1)
James Levine- 17


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Muti- 7 
Riccardo Chailly- 12 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 7 
Daniel Barenboim- 2
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 4
James Levine- 15 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Barenboim's at '4,' Slatkin has '3,' everything else is okay, so correct totals are:

Riccardo Muti- 7 
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 7 
Daniel Barenboim- 4
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 3
James Levine- 15


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Muti- 7 
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 7 
Daniel Barenboim- 4
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 12 (-2) just don't think he should be within hailing distance of Levine
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 3
James Levine- 16 (+1)

n.b.: participants are reminded... one vote per day- best to wait c. 20 hours or so between votes. Remember- to someone half-a-dozen or more time zones away, two votes in less than 9 hours might look like voting the same day, even if it's a new day _for you_.


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Muti- 7 
Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 6 (-1) 
Daniel Barenboim- 4
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 13 (+1) 
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 2 (-1)
James Levine- 16



Chi_town/Philly said:


> Herbert Blomstedt...just don't think he should be within hailing distance of Levine


I agree, but disagree more.


----------



## World Violist

Oh my... how things have changed...

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 6
Daniel Barenboim- 4
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12
Leonard Slatkin- 0 (-2 - eliminated)
James Levine- 17 (+1)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 12
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 4 (-2)
Daniel Barenboim- 5 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12
James Levine- 17


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 4
Daniel Barenboim- 5
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12
James Levine- 15 (-2)


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Mariss Jansons- 3 (-1)
Daniel Barenboim- 5
Charles Mackerras- 16 (-1)
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 12
James Levine- 15


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 8 (+1)
Mariss Jansons- 3 
Daniel Barenboim- 3 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16 
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14 
Zubin Mehta- 12
James Levine- 15


----------



## Tapkaara

I have no idea what is going on here.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Tapkaara said:


> I have no idea what is going on here.


If in doubt, refer back to post #1 on this thread- it contains the 'ground rules.'


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Riccardo Muti- 7
Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 (+1)
Mariss Jansons- 3 
Daniel Barenboim- 2 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 16 
Neeme Järvi- 6 (-1)
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14 
Zubin Mehta- 12
James Levine- 15


----------



## andruini

Riccardo Muti- 5 (-2)
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 3 
Daniel Barenboim- 2
Charles Mackerras- 17 (+1) 
Neeme Järvi- 6 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14 
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 15


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Muti- 3 (-2) 
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 3 
Daniel Barenboim- 2 my valiant rear-guard action to keep _Barenboim_ from landing in the lower-half of the table has now come to an end...
Charles Mackerras- 17 
Neeme Järvi- 6 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14 
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 16 (+1)


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Muti- 3 
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 2 (-1) 
Daniel Barenboim- 2
Charles Mackerras- 16 (-1) 
Neeme Järvi- 7 (+1) 
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 14 
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 16


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Muti- 3 
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 2

[Daniel Barenboim- 0 (-2) bye bye. DB is out]

Charles Mackerras- 16 
Neeme Järvi- 7 
Bernard Haitink- 18 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 14 
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 16


----------



## World Violist

Riccardo Muti- 3
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Mariss Jansons- 0 (-2 - eliminated)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 14
Zubin Mehta- 12
James Levine- 17 (+1)


----------



## andruini

Riccardo Muti- 1 (-2)
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 7
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 14
Zubin Mehta- 13 (+1)
James Levine- 17


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Riccardo Muti- 2 (+1) I cannot watch a fellow Philadelphian go down!
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 5 (-2)
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 14
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 17


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Muti- 2
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9
Charles Mackerras- 17 (+1)
Neeme Järvi- 5
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 14
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 15 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

BuddhaBandit said:


> Riccardo Muti...I cannot watch a fellow Philadelphian go down!


I expect I'll be laying off of him (don't know if it'll matter)- the major reason I 'minused' him was so that Barenboim would have a chance of finishing ahead of him. Well, that's done, now.

Good time for an update! More names have been deleted from our list than remain!

20. Boulez
19. Inbal
18. Abbado (I'd say his early dismissal is the 'shocker' of the thread, so far)
17. Ozawa
16. Nézet-Séguin
15. Tilson-Thomas 
14. Gergiev
13. C. Davis
12. Slatkin
11. Barenboim
10. Jansons


----------



## ecg_fa

Harder now as I like 'em all really-- but still in varying degrees 

Riccardo Muti- 2
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17 
Neeme Järvi- 4 (-1)
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 13 (-1)
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 15


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Muti- 2
Riccardo Chailly- 13
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Charles Mackerras- 16 (-1) 
Neeme Järvi- 4 
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 12 (-1) 
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 16 (+1)


----------



## andruini

Riccardo Muti- 0 (-2) eliminated (sorry Buddha, he's just my least favorite..)
Riccardo Chailly- 14 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 10
Charles Mackerras- 16 
Neeme Järvi- 4 
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 16


----------



## Air

Riccardo Chailly- 15 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 9 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 16 
Neeme Järvi- 4 
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 13*
James Levine- 15 (-1)

*Zubin Mehta, top 5?!!!


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Chailly- 15 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16 
Neeme Järvi- 4 
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 13 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 15


----------



## World Violist

Riccardo Chailly- 15
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 7
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 4
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 11 (-2)
James Levine- 16 (+1)


----------



## andruini

Riccardo Chailly- 15
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 6 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 5 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 15 (-1)


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Chailly- 15 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 6
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 5
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 13 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Chailly- 14 (-2)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 6
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 5
Bernard Haitink- 19 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 13


----------



## andruini

I think there's already a mistake.. MI gave Chailly a +1 but didn't change the number, so it was 16, which would make your total, Chi, 14..


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> I think there's already a mistake.. MI gave Chailly a +1 but didn't change the number, so it was 16, which would make your total, Chi, 14..


Whoops....my bad.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

So noted- edit applied


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 6
Charles Mackerras- 17 (+1)
Neeme Järvi- 5
Bernard Haitink- 19
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 11 (-2)


----------



## bdelykleon

Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 5 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 4 (-1)
Bernard Haitink- 19 
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 14 (+1)


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 6 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Neeme Järvi- 3 (-1)
Bernard Haitink- 19 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12 (-1)
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 14


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Wait a minute- bdelykleon didn't use my totals in his post. I think the correct scores should be:

Riccardo Chailly- 14
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 6
Charles Mackerras- *17*
Neeme Järvi- 3
Bernard Haitink- 19
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- *12*


----------



## World Violist

Riccardo Chailly- 15 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 6
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 3
Bernard Haitink- 17 (-2)
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 12


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Chailly- 16 (+1)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 6
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 3
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 10 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Chailly- 14 (-2)
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 6
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 3
Bernard Haitink- 18 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 10


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 4 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 4 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 18 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 10


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 5 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 2 (-2)
Bernard Haitink- 18 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 10


----------



## bdelykleon

Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 3 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 2 
Bernard Haitink- 18 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 11
James Levine- 11 (+1)

Sorry for the error of the last post. I guess I didn't see Buddah's post.


----------



## andruini

Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 3
Charles Mackerras- 17
Neeme Järvi- 0 (-2)
Bernard Haitink- 18 
Herbert Blomstedt- 12
Zubin Mehta- 12 (+1)
James Levine- 11


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 1 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 18 
Herbert Blomstedt- 13 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 11


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Wolfgang Sawallisch- 2 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 17 (-1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 10 (-1)


----------



## bdelykleon

Riccardo Chailly- 14 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 11 (+1)

Sawallisch is out.


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Chailly- 15 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 9 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

New update-

20. Boulez
19. Inbal
18. Abbado
17. Ozawa
16. Nézet-Séguin
15. Tilson-Thomas
14.Gergiev
13. C. Davis
12. Slatkin
11. Barenboim
10. Jansons
9. Muti
8. Järvi
7. Sawallisch

My vote for today...

Riccardo Chailly- 13 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 18 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 13
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 9


----------



## bdelykleon

Poor Levine, led all the way through, and now seems to be the next eliminated. He is surely the best opera conductor arround, immensely versatile, (very) good at Mozart, Verdi, and Wagner.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

bdelykleon said:


> Poor Levine, led all the way through, and now seems to be the next eliminated. He is surely the best opera conductor around, immensely versatile, (very) good at Mozart, Verdi, and Wagner.


Two ways of looking at this- 1) if I had not gotten involved with a quixotic effort to get Barenboim to finish in the top half, then Levine would have a higher total than he currently does-- and 2) if *Mirror* had come to this thread earlier, Levine would surely have a _lower_ total than he currently does.

The way this thread is designed, it takes 4 fans to overcome the work of two 'haters.' We don't got the numbers...

Sometimes, ya gotta know when to switch horses.


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> Poor Levine, led all the way through, and now seems to be the next eliminated. He is surely the best opera conductor arround, immensely versatile, (very) good at Mozart, Verdi, and Wagner.


I'm going to see that Levine gets the axe even if Chailly or Mackerras (who I voted for previously) do first. I'm not impressed with Levine's performances and I see them to be mediocre at best. He led some good orchestras, but he's not a top conductor in my book.

I own several Levine recordings and haven't been that impressed with them. He's usually highly rated, but I fail to see why. He certainly doesn't know how to conduct the composers I like. His Ravel is a joke, his Mahler is pitiful, his Smetana needs a tune-up, and his Gershwin is a laugh riot.


----------



## andruini

Riccardo Chailly- 13
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 11 (-2)
Zubin Mehta- 13 (+1)
James Levine- 9


----------



## bdelykleon

Mirror Image said:


> I own several Levine recordings and haven't been that impressed with them. He's usually highly rated, but I fail to see why. He certainly doesn't know how to conduct the composers I like. His Ravel is a joke, his Mahler is pitiful, his Smetana needs a tune-up, and his Gershwin is a laugh riot.


His Mozart is superb, his Wagner one of the best and his Gershwin is quite good as far as I'm concerned, his Das Lied von der ERde is one of the best of recent times. But Ravel? I think he only recorded Tzigane, isn't a bit harsh to call 'his Ravel' a joke based in a sole recording?


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> His Mozart is superb, his Wagner one of the best and his Gershwin is quite good as far as I'm concerned, his Das Lied von der ERde is one of the best of recent times. But Ravel? I think he only recorded Tzigane, isn't a bit harsh to call 'his Ravel' a joke based in a sole recording?


 He recorded the whole "Daphnis et Chloe" ballet on Deutsche Grammophon and no it's not harsh to call it a joke. I've heard a lot of Ravel and his misses the mark.

As I said, I'll be working to eliminate Levine from this game, so bye bye Levine! HAHAHAHAHAHA.....


----------



## World Violist

Riccardo Chailly- 14 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 16 (-2)
Herbert Blomstedt- 11
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 9

Levine might well go down, but I really want Haitink to go too... at least be at a lower total than he is. He might well be a Concertgebouw conductor, but I still vastly prefer Chailly (and Levine for that matter).


----------



## bdelykleon

Mirror Image said:


> He recorded the whole "Daphnis et Chloe" ballet on Deutsche Grammophon and no it's not harsh to call it a joke. I've heard a lot of Ravel and his misses the mark.


Ravel is a good, but minor composer, so to me being lousy at Ravel isn't any great fault.


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> Ravel is a good, but minor composer, so to me being lousy at Ravel isn't any great fault.


Minor to you perhaps. Levine isn't good at Ravel, but I don't fault him for this, because he's so lousy at everything he's conducted.

Being a "minor" composer doesn't mean that they can't be enjoyed. In fact, I despise most composers you like Messiaen and that Greek composer you've been talking about, I forget his name because well he's so how do you say *minor*.

Never will you hear me call a composer's work minor. As much as I dislike Messiaen you won't hearing me talking about the historical content of his music only whether I like the music or not. A composer's "importance" doesn't mean a hill of beans to me.

I've found a new American composer who I'm just crazy about named George Frederick McKay and guess what? He's not a historically important composer, but you know what? I don't care. He wrote music that speaks to me regardless of it's importance.


----------



## bdelykleon

Mirror Image said:


> Minor to you perhaps. Levine isn't good at Ravel, but I don't fault him for this, because he's so lousy at everything he's conducted.


No, Levine isn't lousy at Mozart, Wagner, Verdi, and the list goes on and on, these are major, household composers, composers who form the core of a given repertoire. Ravel doesn't, that's why I called him minor. Just that, no need to bring other composers on.


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> No, Levine isn't lousy at Mozart, Wagner, Verdi, and the list goes on and on, these are major, household composers, composers who form the core of a given repertoire. Ravel doesn't, that's why I called him minor. Just that, no need to bring other composers on.


Whether a composer is a household name or not has nothing to do with whether I like a composer's music or not. As I said a composer's importance means NOTHING to me. Perhaps in the beginning it did when I tried to prove how great somebody is with my opinions, but I soon realized after awhile people have a right to their own opinions and no need for me to try and change their mind. They'll either a: be thanking me later for my persistence in the promotion of a composer or b: will never listen to the composer again and continue to have the same impression of them they always had.

Why in the world would you think I care about Levine being good at Mozart, Wagner, and Verdi? All I said was he wasn't good at conducting the composers I listen to. It's obvious you enjoy Levine's conducting. Don't let my opinion stop you from enjoying him. I just happen to disagree with your high opinion of him.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Mirror Image said:


> Why in the world would you think I care about Levine being good at Mozart, Wagner, and Verdi?


Actually, I don't think _any_ of us thought that you would care about Levine being good at Mozart, Wagner, and Verdi, especially in light of your summary dismissal of the entire genre of opera.


Mirror Image said:


> All I said was he wasn't good at conducting the composers I listen to.


A demonstrably false assertion. Shall I read your own statement back to you??!


Mirror Image said:


> ...he's so lousy at everything he's conducted.


Presumably, Mozart, Wagner, and Verdi pieces are legitimate subsets of the larger set 'everything.' (!)


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Chailly- 14
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 17 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 10 (-1)
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 8 (-1)

I like Haitink the most of the rest-- not that I dislike any here really either. I would've had several ahead of this bunch though, including Gergiev, Davis (esp. for the 1st half of his career), Sawallisch, even Tilson Thomas & maybe Slatkin (if mostly for his conducting of American works). Levine to me is ok-- serviceable esp. for opera and straight forward, but not exactly 'inspired' much of the time either IMO.

Ed


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Chailly- 12 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 18 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 10 
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 8

I agree with a lot of your point, *ecg_fa*. There's something to be said for a 60 year career, placement as the podium-head of three of the world's very greatest perfoming ensembles (Concertgebouw-Amsterdam, Royal Opera House-Covent Garden, & Chicago Symphony Orchestra), and respect of orchestral musicians throughout the western world.

Perhaps, if anyone on this list deserves a 'Lifetime Achievement Award,' it is Haitink.


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 10 
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 6 (-2)


----------



## bdelykleon

Riccardo Chailly- 14 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 8 (-2)
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 6


----------



## World Violist

Riccardo Chailly- 15 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 16 (-2)
Herbert Blomstedt- 8
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 6


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Chailly- 14 (-1) 
Charles Mackerras- 16 (-1)
Bernard Haitink- 16 
Herbert Blomstedt- 9 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 6


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Chailly- 12 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 17 (+1) 
Herbert Blomstedt- 9 
Zubin Mehta- 13
James Levine- 6


----------



## andruini

Riccardo Chailly- 12
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 17 
Herbert Blomstedt- 7 (-2) 
Zubin Mehta- 14 (+1)
James Levine- 6


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 17 
Herbert Blomstedt- 7
Zubin Mehta- 14
James Levine- 4 (-2)


----------



## World Violist

Riccardo Chailly- 14 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 15 (-2)
Herbert Blomstedt- 7
Zubin Mehta- 14
James Levine- 4


----------



## bdelykleon

Riccardo Chailly- 15 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 15 
Herbert Blomstedt- 7
Zubin Mehta- 12 (-2)
James Levine- 4


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Chailly- 13 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 15 
Herbert Blomstedt- 8 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 4


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Chailly- 13 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 16 (+1) 
Herbert Blomstedt- 8 
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 2(-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Chailly- 11 (-2) 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 17 (+1) 
Herbert Blomstedt- 8 
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 2


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Chailly- 12 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 8 
Zubin Mehta- 12 
James Levine- 0 (-2) - *Eliminated*


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Chailly- 12 
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 18 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 7 (-1) 
Zubin Mehta- 11 (-1)


----------



## bdelykleon

Riccardo Chailly- 13 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 17
Herbert Blomstedt- 8 
Zubin Mehta- 10 (-2)


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Chailly- 11 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 16
Bernard Haitink- 17*
Herbert Blomstedt- 9 (+1) 
Zubin Mehta- 10 

*I really would like to help here, but my positive vote remains devoted to martyrdom.


----------



## David Mayer

Riccardo Chailly- 10 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 17 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 9 
Zubin Mehta- 9 (-1)

One of Haitink's votes got dropped two posts up. He's at 18, by my count.

[Also, although I love Mackerras, I wish Thomas Sanderling made the list. And I'm somewhat surprised that Osmo Vänskä, Jiří Bělohlávek, or Esa-Pekka Salonen didn't make it over Boulez, Mehta, Ozawa(!), Barenboim(!!), or Sawallisch.]


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Hi there, *David Mayer*- and welcome to the thread! Remember, you're allowed to vote daily.


David Mayer said:


> One of Haitink's votes got dropped two posts up. He's at 18, by my count.


You're absolutely correct!


David Mayer said:


> [Also, although I love Mackerras, I wish Thomas Sanderling made the list. And I'm somewhat surprised that Osmo Vänskä, Jiří Bělohlávek, or Esa-Pekka Salonen didn't make it over Boulez, Mehta, Ozawa(!), Barenboim(!!), or Sawallisch.]


If you look at the 'related threads' table at the bottom of this one, you'll note that this is the final step of a four-step process. We had one 'brainstorming' thread, and then two 'advancement/relegation' threads, one for European-born conductors and one for those born outside of Europe. The 20 finalists from that activity can be found on post one of this thread (along with our 'ground rules').

O.K. I guess it's a good time to run another update!:
20. Boulez
19. Inbal
18. Abbado
17. Ozawa
16. Nézet-Séguin
15. Tilson-Thomas
14. Gergiev
13. C. Davis
12. Slatkin
11. Barenboim 
10. Jansons
9. Muti
8. Järvi
7. Sawallisch
6. Levine


----------



## David Mayer

Chi_town/Philly said:


> If you look at the 'related threads' table at the bottom of this one, you'll note that this is the final step of a four-step process. We had one 'brainstorming' thread, and then two 'advancement/relegation' threads, one for European-born conductors and one for those born outside of Europe. The 20 finalists from that activity can be found on post one of this thread (along with our 'ground rules').


Hi! Thanks for the pointer (and for not eviscerating the newb who made a faux pas).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

You know the drill...

Riccardo Chailly- 8 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 19 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 9 
Zubin Mehta- 9


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Chailly- 8 
Charles Mackerras- 17
Bernard Haitink- 20 (+1)
Herbert Blomstedt- 8 (-1) 
Zubin Mehta- 8 (-1)


----------



## David Mayer

Riccardo Chailly- 7 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 18 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 20
Herbert Blomstedt- 8
Zubin Mehta- 7 (-1)


----------



## andruini

Riccardo Chailly- 7
Charles Mackerras- 18
Bernard Haitink- 20
Herbert Blomstedt- 6 (-2)
Zubin Mehta- 8 (+1)


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Chailly- 7
Charles Mackerras- 19 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 20
Herbert Blomstedt- 4 (-2)
Zubin Mehta- 8


----------



## World Violist

Riccardo Chailly- 8 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 19
Bernard Haitink- 18 (-2)
Herbert Blomstedt- 4
Zubin Mehta- 8


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Chailly- 8
Charles Mackerras- 20 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 18
Herbert Blomstedt- 2 (-2)
Zubin Mehta- 8


----------



## ecg_fa

Riccardo Chailly- 8
Charles Mackerras- 20 
Bernard Haitink- 19 (+1)

[Herbert Blomstedt- 0 (-2)-- eliminated, nothing personal, just I like the others overall more]

Zubin Mehta- 8


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Riccardo Chailly- 6 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 20 
Bernard Haitink- 20 (+1)
Zubin Mehta- 8*

In terms of who reaches the top step of the podium (pun partially intended), it seems there's still everything to play for!

*Interesting "thread-archive" trivia: Mehta was as low as '7' in the middle of the third page of this thread! Perhaps he will not be our winner... but WHAT A SURVIVOR!

n.b. @ *Mirror*: your two most recent votes were less than 9 hours apart. Consider this your second warning re: our 20-hour guideline.


----------



## Mirror Image

Chi_town/Philly said:


> n.b. @ *Mirror*: your two most recent votes were less than 9 hours apart. Consider this your second warning re: our 20-hour guideline.




I'm going by my time zone. I can't help it if somebody is 2 hours behind me. I only vote once a day.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Mirror Image said:


> I'm going by my time zone.


This forum contains members from around the world.

_Please_ consider this issue from a perspective other than your own.

Thank you.


----------



## andruini

Chi_town/Philly said:


> *Interesting "thread-archive" trivia: Mehta was as low as '7' in the middle of the third page of this thread! Perhaps he will not be our winner... but WHAT A SURVIVOR!


I'm happy for him, I've been lobbying for Mr. Mehta all allong!

Riccardo Chailly- 4 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 21 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 20
Zubin Mehta- 8


----------



## Mirror Image

Chi_town/Philly said:


> This forum contains members from around the world.
> 
> _Please_ consider this issue from a perspective other than your own.
> 
> Thank you.


A time zone is not a perspective. Perspective has nothing to do with this. *I only vote once a day.*


----------



## bdelykleon

Riccardo Chailly- 5 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 21
Bernard Haitink- 20 
Zubin Mehta- 6 (-2)


----------



## bdelykleon

Chi_town/Philly said:


> *Interesting "thread-archive" trivia: Mehta was as low as '7' in the middle of the third page of this thread! Perhaps he will not be our winner... but WHAT A SURVIVOR!


incredible indeed, here he was the conductor with the smallest number of votes. But perhaps his haters considered himself done with and he managed to survive unnoticed.


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Chailly- 3 (-2)
Charles Mackerras- 21
Bernard Haitink- 21 (+1)*
Zubin Mehta- 6


----------



## David Mayer

Riccardo Chailly- 3
Charles Mackerras- 22 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 21
Zubin Mehta- 4 (-2)


----------



## Mirror Image

Riccardo Chailly- 3
Charles Mackerras- 23 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 21
Zubin Mehta- 2 (-2)


----------



## Air

Riccardo Chailly- 4 (+1)
Charles Mackerras- 23 
Bernard Haitink- 21
Zubin Mehta- 0 (-2) ELIMINATED

I think we should all send the winning conductor some kind of gift. What do y'all think?


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


> Riccardo Chailly- 4 (+1)
> Charles Mackerras- 23
> Bernard Haitink- 21
> Zubin Mehta- 0 (-2) ELIMINATED
> 
> I think we should all send the winning conductor some kind of gift. What do y'all think?


No, we shouldn't send them anything. I will say that I'm glad Levine and Blomstedt are gone. I think Levine is overrated and Blomstedt's best recordings were Nielsen and Hindemith, but that's about it for him.

It doesn't look like Chailly is going to make it, but that's okay. Now it's Mackerras and Haitink.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Mehta just misses out on the bronze.

Even though I generally like Mehta's discography more, I think you'd have to say that Chailly has been, by any reasonable standard, the more capable-seeming _Music Director_. Or, (to put a Shakespearean spin on it) 'There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, than dreamt of in our discography.' Still...

Riccardo Chailly- 3 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 22 (-1) 
Bernard Haitink- 22 (+1)


----------



## andruini

Riccardo Chailly- 2 (-1)
Charles Mackerras- 23 (+1) 
Bernard Haitink- 21 (-1)


----------



## Rondo

Riccardo Chailly- 2 
Charles Mackerras- 21 (-2) 
Bernard Haitink- 22 (+1)


----------



## ecg_fa

[Riccardo Chailly- 0 (-2) he finishes third-- good result  )]

Charles Mackerras- 21 
Bernard Haitink- 23 (+1)


----------



## bdelykleon

Charles Mackerras- 22 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 21 (-2)

Even though I don't despise Haitink, I prefer Mackerras for his longer and most varied repertoire, for his dedication to Czech music, specially Janacek, and for his excellence in Mozart.


----------



## Mirror Image

Charles Mackerras- 23 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 19 (-2)

I like both of these conductors, but I admire Mackerras more for being so versatile. Not only that but Mackerras' Smetana, Janacek, Suk, and Delius are outstanding.


----------



## David Mayer

Charles Mackerras- 24 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 19


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

N.B.: @ *David Mayer*- the rules (see post 1) require that a vote use both the 'plus' component AND the 'minus' component. even though it's possible that one's left with a grouping of conductors that one doesn't want to 'minus,' the minus is required for a valid vote. Therefore, the result of your vote will presumptively be considered a "+1" for Mackerras and a "-2" for Haitink. This makes our current totals-

Charles Mackerras- 24
Bernard Haitink- 17

Now I have something of a dilemma- because- 
a) I nominated *Haitink*, AND
b) I nominated *Mackerras*.

So, I'm VERY happy about the two finalists!

However, if I wish to continue to actively participate, I have to assign 'minuses' to one of them!

Rather than do that, maybe I'll do what the Chinese Table Tennis coaches do- whenever there's a match between two of their own, they do not coach either one of them.


----------



## ecg_fa

Charles Mackerras- 22 (-2)
Bernard Haitink- 18 (+1)


I think at a point where one is more than 10 points ahead, this contest should be 
over. Just my opinion. Maybe there is already some criterion (?) 

Ed


----------



## PostMinimalist

Charles Mackerras- 20 (-2)
Bernard Haitink- 19 (+1)


----------



## andruini

Charles Mackerras- 21 (+1)
Bernard Haitink- 17 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Rather than do that, maybe I'll do what the Chinese Table Tennis coaches do- whenever there's a match between two of their own, they do not coach either one of them.


I *DID* say "_maybe!_"

Charles Mackerras: 19 (-2)
Bernard Haitink: 18 (+1)


----------



## Rondo

Charles Mackerras: 17 (-2)
Bernard Haitink: 19 (+1)


----------



## bdelykleon

Charles Mackerras: 18 (+1)
Bernard Haitink: 17 (-2)


----------



## ecg_fa

Charles Mackerras: 16 (-2)
Bernard Haitink: 18 (+1)


----------



## Mirror Image

Charles Mackerras: 17 (+1)
Bernard Haitink: 16 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Charles Mackerras*: 15 (-2)
*Bernard Haitink*: 17 (+1)

The quintessential 'race-to-the-bottom' is _on_!


----------



## andruini

Charles Mackerras: 16 (+1)
Bernard Haitink: 15 (-2)


----------



## bdelykleon

Charles Mackerras: 17 (+1)
Bernard Haitink: 13 (-2)


----------



## Rondo

Charles Mackerras: 15 (-)
Bernard Haitink: 14 (+)


----------



## ecg_fa

Charles Mackerras: 13 (-2)
Bernard Haitink: 15 (+1)


----------



## Mirror Image

Charles Mackerras: 14 (+1)
Bernard Haitink: 13 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Charles Mackerras: 12 (-2)
Bernard Haitink: 14 (+1)


----------



## andruini

Charles Mackerras: 13 (+1)
Bernard Haitink: 12 (-2)


----------



## Rondo

Charles Mackerras: 11 (-)
Bernard Haitink: 13 (+)


----------



## andruini

Charles Mackerras: 12 (+)
Bernard Haitink: 11 (-)


----------



## Mirror Image

Charles Mackerras: 13 (+1)
Bernard Haitink: 9 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Charles Mackerras: 11 (-2)
Bernard Haitink: 10 (+1)*


----------



## PostMinimalist

Charles Mackerras: 9 (-2)
Bernard Haitink: 11 (+1)


----------



## bdelykleon

Charles Mackerras: 10 (+1)
Bernard Haitink: 9 (-2)


----------



## Rondo

Charles Mackerras: 8 (-)
Bernard Haitink: 10 (+)


----------



## ecg_fa

Charles Mackerras: 6 (-)
Bernard Haitink: 11 (+)


----------



## Mirror Image

Charles Mackerras: 7 (+1)
Bernard Haitink: 9 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Charles Mackerras: 5 (-)
Bernard Haitink: 10 (+)*


----------



## andruini

Charles Mackerras: 6 (+)
Bernard Haitink: 8 (-)


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Charles Mackerras: 7 (+)
Bernard Haitink: 6 (-)


----------



## PostMinimalist

Charles Mackerras: 5 (-)
Bernard Haitink: 7 (+)


----------



## ecg_fa

Charles Mackerras: 3 (-)
Bernard Haitink: 8 (+)

Fight to the finish here


----------



## andruini

Seems like it's over for us in the Mackerras camp.. It's just a matter of time now..
Unless we can time an ultimate strike, one after the other, tomorrow.. It's our last hope!


----------



## Rondo

Charles Mackerras: 1 (-)
Bernard Haitink: 9 (+)


----------



## Rondo

andruini said:


> Seems like it's over for us in the Mackerras camp.. It's just a matter of time now..
> Unless we can time an ultimate strike, one after the other, tomorrow.. It's our last hope!


But, at least the top _5_ make a GOOD, solid top 5. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> Seems like it's over for us in the Mackerras camp.. It's just a matter of time now..
> Unless we can time an ultimate strike, one after the other, tomorrow.. It's our last hope!


I certainly enjoy Mackerras' conducting more than I do Haitink's, but alas, it doesn't look like he'll make it.


----------



## andruini

Rondo said:


> But, at least the top _5_ make a GOOD, solid top 5. At least in my opinion.


I definitely agree. I'm still glad good old Zubin got into the top spots..


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Charles Mackerras: -1 (-2) *relegated*
Bernard Haitink: 11 (+1)

*The winner is BERNARD HAITINK*!

Season's final standings:
1. Bernard Haitink
2. Charles Mackerras
3. Riccardo Chailly
4. Zubin Mehta
5. Herbert Blomstedt
6. James Levine
7. Wolfgang Sawallisch
8. Neeme Järvi
9. Riccardo Muti
10. Mariss Jansons
11. Daniel Barenboim
12. Leonard Slatkin
13. Colin Davis
14. Valery Gergiev
15. Michael Tilson-Thomas
16. Yannick Nézet-Séguin
17. Seiji Ozawa
18. Claudio Abbado
19. Eliahu Inbal
20. Pierre Boulez

Keep in mind that there were many very famous maestros who didn't even make it to our final 20 (e.g.: Simon Rattle, Gustavo Dudamel). Therefore, merely _getting_ on this list is a show-of-respect from us humble message-board dabblers.

As always, thanks to everyone who participated in this edition of the thread!


----------



## andruini

Congrats to Mestro Haitink, and to everyone else who made it to the list.. Major respect to all of them!


----------



## Mirror Image

Well too bad Mackerras didn't win, I was really pulling for him. I enjoy his conducting a lot more than Haitink's.


----------



## Rondo

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Keep in mind that there were many very famous maestros who didn't even make it to our final 20 (e.g.: *...* Gustavo Dudamel).


Yeah. Too bad.


----------

